# Comcast Digital New Equipment



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I finally got the letter from Comcast yesterday that I would need additional equipment because of the new upgrade, I am in North Bay California if anyone is tracking Comcasts switch. I currently have 3 TIVO Series 2 single tuners with expanded basic cable where the cable comes out of my wall directly into the TIVO. I don't think I will have to much trouble setting up the new equipment since I have been keeping up on the threads here on the topic. I did however have a couple questions. When I set up the Digital box/DTA's do I activate them BEFORE I attempt to rerun the channel change in TIVO? I take they are not activated instantly after I call so will TIVO still work/record as they have if they are hooked up to the new equipment while they are not yet activated?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, activate them and make sure they are functional before You connect up your TiVo.


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

classicsat said:


> Yes, activate them and make sure they are functional before You connect up your TiVo.


So I will have to hook and activate the new equipment without TIVO at first? How long does it usually take to activate? I am just wondering because I might miss some recordings on TIVO while I do not have them hooked up to the new equipment or would a cable splitter work in the meantime while the equipment is being activated? IF so would I then remove the splitter and hook up as directed?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

techmonkey said:


> So I will have to hook and activate the new equipment without TIVO at first? How long does it usually take to activate? I am just wondering because I might miss some recordings on TIVO while I do not have them hooked up to the new equipment or would a cable splitter work in the meantime while the equipment is being activated? IF so would I then remove the splitter and hook up as directed?


When they activated mine it was less then a minute.


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

caddyroger said:


> When they activated mine it was less then a minute.


Oh OK I was thinking it would take hours or overnight and I might not be able to live with out TV for THAT LONG


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

One other question, Do I need to worry about using IR blasters if I plan to use the TIVO by it's self? I don't really care if the TIVO remote can control the new equipment. In other words I will rarely use the Digital box/DTA itself, I mainly will just watch recorded shows on the TIVO. SO after getting everything hooked up will TIVO "see" all the channels and if I DON'T hook up the IR BLASTERS will I simply be able to use TIVO and the Digital Box/DTA independently of each other?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

If you don't plan to use the TiVo to record new shows, don't worry about hooking up the IR blaster, since you won't need the TiVo to control the cable box anyway.


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

gastrof said:


> If you don't plan to use the TiVo to record new shows, don't worry about hooking up the IR blaster, since you won't need the TiVo to control the cable box anyway.


I will eventually record new shows so I will need the IR Blasters if I ever plan to record or change anything on the TIVO? I will not be able to add any new Seasons Passes without the IR Blasters?


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

I got a letter from TiVo today telling me that Seattle Comcast is transitioning to all digital. There is no mention of when.

I got t a letter from Comcast several months ago saying they were transitiong to all digital. There was no mention of when.

I had a Comcast technician in house last week. I asked him when Comcast was going all digital and he said probably not until the end of the year. But, he was not sure.

Anyway, the letter from TiVo sent me to their support page. That page says I need to get a "2-way digital cable box".

Comcast sent me two boxes (neither installed yet):


A Motorola DCH 70/2081 - I'm guessing this might be "2-way digital cable box"?
A Pace DC50x - and this would be an adapter?

I have two TV's but one will be fine with the very limited analog channels left.

The other TV has three TiVos:


1 HD - this one needs nuthin.
1 Toshiba Tivo - this one probably will be ok with the limited analog channels
BUT the 1 series 2 DT is the one I'm thinking might be saved by one of the above boxes

I'm not looking forward to futzing with the set up. I set it up myself but barely knew what I was doing. Plus I remember IR blaster headaches from years ago.

I suppose that one day soon I'll have to bite the bullet and install the Motorola on the Series 2 DT using one tuner for the analog channels and have the digital on the other.


Does that sound like a correct plan? 
Anyone know when Comcast is going to make the switch in Seattle?
Is the Motorola DCH 70/2081 the 2-way digital cable box that the TiVo page refences?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

I think Comcast is supposed to be done in the Seattle area by the end of the year from what little info Comcast has released. It won't be a slash cut for the whole area at once. Rather it will be neighborhood by neighborhood as the customers are notified and activate their new boxes. So we should see some activity here in the forum as that happens.

There are some other threads about using the Comcast DTA boxes with Series 2 TiVos.

Some good info here... Comcast DTA unboxing


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks. Yes, I saw that thread and a couple of others. That's how I figured out the potential IR problems. I could not, however, find anything that says just which boxes are what TiVo describes as 2-way. 

I think I'll just hope my neighborhood is last!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The DCH-70 is a 2-way box, meanding it communicates back to the provider for its interactive features like the EPG, PPV, and VOD.
For the purposes of TiVo, that doesn't matter.
What does matter is outputs, and the DCH70 has A/V out. The DTA-50 has only RF out.

If you want to keep your Series 2 a dual tuner (albeit on fewer channels), you need to use the box that has A/V out. Using the box with RF out only will render the Series 2 DT single tuner, since it will go on the RF in. Being the Toshiba is a single tuner, you can use the DTA box on it fine.

Techmonkey:
If you want the TiVo to record from the DTA box, you need the IR blasters. The TiVo will only see "Channel 3", which is the modulated RF channel from the DTA box. It will know about the other channels, but have to change the channels on the DTA box to access them, which is what the IR blaster is for.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

I received this email yesterday morning advising about the upcoming Comcast transition to digital Extended Basic:
http://ebm.mkmail.tivo.com/c/tag/hBJvvdRAtz1FXB7gOCaBahIXmOd/doc.html

On its Support Page links TiVo provides info regarding using Comcast's STBs with S2DT and states that if a DTA is connected as shown S2DT loses its dual recording functionality. 
http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...p_a_Series2_DT_DVR_for_all-digital_cable.html

While true there's an easy workaround. Similiar to other TiVo features such as 30 sec. skip, there's an unofficial easy way to retain dual recording functionality using a DTA with S2DT which only requires inserting a VCR tuned to ch. 3 between the DTA and S2DT's composite inputs. TiVo can't officially support using an old VCR's demodulator as a tool but TCF can!


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

fallingwater said:


> ...
> While true there's an easy workaround. Similiar to other TiVo features such as 30 sec. skip, there's an unofficial easy way to retain dual recording functionality using a DTA with S2DT which only requires inserting a VCR tuned to ch. 3 between the DTA and S2DT's composite inputs. TiVo can't officially support using an old VCR's demodulator as a tool but TCF can!


If I understand this, you would need 2 DTA's? And while a VCR might be readily available for some and a waste of space and power consumption for others, any stand-alone demodulator should work?


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

Classicsat, your answer is so very clear and helpful! thank you very much. Now I really do have a plan!


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

classicsat said:


> The DCH-70 is a 2-way box, meanding it communicates back to the provider for its interactive features like the EPG, PPV, and VOD.
> For the purposes of TiVo, that doesn't matter.
> What does matter is outputs, and the DCH70 has A/V out. The DTA-50 has only RF out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Classicsat that makes sense, Do I also need the IR Blasters with the full digital box with the A/V out if I want to use TIVO to record? Or will having the A/V Out hooked up to the TIVO do the trick?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

For the Seattle area KING TV reported this which is on their website.

"Starting Tuesday, customers in the following communties will need the boxes: Enumclaw, Covington, Black Diamond and Cedar Downs, Mill Creek, Lynnwood, Mountlake Terrace, Brier Clearview, Buckley, Bonney Lake, Carbonado, Eatonville, Graham, Orting, Prairie Ridge, Roy, South Prairie and Wilkeson.

The next phase will hit Auburn, Kent, Federal Way, Algona, Pacific, Puyallup, Parkland, Fort Lewis, Tukwila, SeaTac, Burien and Vashon Island in April."


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

techmonkey said:


> Thanks Classicsat that makes sense, Do I also need the IR Blasters with the full digital box with the A/V out if I want to use TIVO to record? Or will having the A/V Out hooked up to the TIVO do the trick?


Regardless of which box you use you will need the IR Blasters, unless the two-way box supports serial input for channel changing, in which case you would use the serial cable from TiVo to the box. You need to have some connection to the box in order for TiVo to change the channel on that box.

Based on most feedback, the IR blasters with the DTA are a little more tempermental than the two-way cableboxes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

hiker said:


> If I understand this, you would need 2 DTA's? And while a VCR might be readily available for some and a waste of space and power consumption for others, any stand-alone demodulator should work?


You need one DTA or cable box per TiVo. It can only control one.

I have never heard of a standalone "demodulator" device, however before FCC regs banned them, I have heard of small analog tuners.

Using a VCR or other tuner with the DTA and TiVo, you can keep analog cable on the Series 2 DT's analog RF in, and therefore dual tuners for the analog channels left. If you want to connect the DTA directly to the TiVo RF in, you have to give up dual tuners, since it need analog cable to work, and the DTA provided only one RF channel.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

hiker said:


> > ...there's an unofficial easy way to retain dual recording functionality using a DTA with S2DT which only requires inserting a VCR tuned to ch. 3 between the DTA and S2DT's composite inputs. TiVo can't officially support using an old VCR's demodulator as a tool but TCF can!
> 
> 
> If I understand this, you would need 2 DTA's? And while a VCR might be readily available for some and a waste of space and power consumption for others, any stand-alone demodulator should work?


As classicsat posted S2DT can control one DTA which is all that's needed. Limited Basic channels remain available as analog.

If you don't mind losing S2DT's dual recording functionality just use DTA's ch. 3 coax out into S2DT's coax in and select the single tuner option in Guided Setup with _Comcast Digital Adapter_ as the STB.

If you want to retain S2DT's dual simultaneous recording capabilities use any demodulator you have access to. Standalone demodulators are out there but aren't generally available. Here are three interesting links to demodulators:

http://www.73.com/a/0080.shtml
Good luck finding a single cheap demodulator here!

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI...5&_trkparms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=4&ps=42
Available only in lots of 10 these aren't cheap. The photo indicates that they provide only mono audio out.

http://www.alltronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=23V004
I have two of these. They originally were STB's for the now defunct Starsight EPG service and provide true stereo output. They're cheap analog cable/OTA STBs of exceptional quality.

For most people an old VCR will do the trick easiest!


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

fallingwater said:


> As classicsat posted S2DT can control one DTA which is all that's needed. Limited Basic channels remain available as analog.
> 
> If you don't mind losing S2DT's dual recording functionality just use DTA's ch. 3 coax out into S2DT's coax in and select the single tuner option in Guided Setup with _Comcast Digital Adapter_ as the STB.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The alltronics Starsight box looks like a bargain and consumes only 25w power.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

fallingwater said:


> http://www.alltronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=23V004
> I have two of these. They originally were STB's for the now defunct Starsight EPG service and provide true stereo output. They're cheap analog cable/OTA STBs of exceptional quality.
> 
> For most people an old VCR will do the trick easiest!


the description says "left and right mono" jacks.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

Curses, you're right! Sorry about that.

I remember now; the dual line output jacks are mono and the modulated chan. 3 output is stereo, an unusual configuration just the reverse of a VCR. A stereo modulator is hard to find and relatively expensive.

I got my Starsight boxes when the service was still active. Gemstar supplied a deactivation code when it terminated Starsight Service so boxes would no longer automatically change channels at a preset time every day to a PBS channel for EPG downloads.
http://web.archive.org/web/20061229...ly without the StarSight signal. What do I do

Here's a relatively cheap modulator currently available on eBay with a stereo line ouput:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=350180178466&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Another even cheaper listing closing soon. Listing says seller's got a lot more!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Philips-Stereo-...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

---
Just for the record: The two eBay listings above are for Philips' SWS2103W/17 modulators which don't provide composite video output for a signal received on their coax 'ANT' input. They do feature a stereo line output to a stereo amplifier but the 'ANT' coax-in signal can only be viewed on ch. 3 or 4 coax-out.

For most TiVo/DTA users a VCR remains the easiest way to demodulate a DTA's ch. 3 output to S2's stereo/composite input.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

I'm sorry. I just got the same letter from Comcast and I have a Series 2 DT. I have to check which Comcast Box I have.

Just to clarify, is there a way to preserve the Dual Tuning capabilities of Series 2 if comcast goes all digital and drops the analog lines. If so does anyone have the step by step. I know I sound dense. Just trying to get it all figured out.

I got an old Series 2 ST. I'm just gonna call that one dead and get a TIVO HD box but I want to try to preserve my series 2 DT. Grown highly dependent on multiple Tivo's recording a lot. Thanks for any help/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ghuido said:


> Just to clarify, is there a way to preserve the Dual Tuning capabilities of Series 2 if comcast goes all digital and drops the analog lines.


AFAIK, no.

But if your cable company keeps *ANY* analog stations, they are required to keep analog versions of the OTA channels for a few more years.. so you very well may still be able to use it as dual tuner for the broadcast channels for a few more years.


----------



## hutchca (Oct 23, 2000)

Comcast, California, North Bay Area

I got a letter announcing the switch to all digital.
At first I was afraid this was a switch to SDV, but it appears it's just an end to analog signals.

I called and told them I was using cable cards and they said I was OK and wouldn't need any new equipment.
I'm still worried though because I never trust what what a CS rep tells you over the phone.

I'm using a Series 3 with dual Motorola single stream cable cards.
Should I be worried?


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone had the All Digital Transition done in there area? If so how where they affected.

The reason I ask is that I called comcast in my area and they said the transition was complete. Don't know if I should trust the call center people. I still get the analog channels. I thought the whole point is that those channels would no longer be there.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

ghuido said:


> I'm sorry. I just got the same letter from Comcast and I have a Series 2 DT. I have to check which Comcast Box I have.
> 
> Just to clarify, is there a way to preserve the Dual Tuning capabilities of Series 2 if comcast goes all digital and drops the analog lines. If so does anyone have the step by step. I know I sound dense. Just trying to get it all figured out.
> 
> I got an old Series 2 ST. I'm just gonna call that one dead and get a TIVO HD box but I want to try to preserve my series 2 DT. Grown highly dependent on multiple Tivo's recording a lot. Thanks for any help/


Retaining S2DT's dual tuning is possible but not worth the hassle for most users. It requires using either two DTA's or two standard-def digital STB's, or one of each. If a DTA is connected to S2DT's line input its coax. ch. 3 output must be demodulated to composite stereo by a VCR.

A second STB or DTA must be connected to S2DT's coax input. All S2DT's analog channels must be deleted from the channel line-up except chan. 3 (or 4) and the digital (box) line-up must be selected. Using the appropriate control code such as _Motorola_ or _Comcast Digital Adapter_, the S2DT must change channels using its IR emitter(s) to control the box connected to its composite line input.

If the same type of box is connected to both S2DT's composite and coax inputs the IR emitter and associated receiver on the box supplying S2DT's composite input must be shielded (usually by covering them with a tape 'tent') from signals sent to the other box. The box supplying coax ch.3 must be controlled from its own remote and all recordings from coax ch. 3 have to be be manually tuned and scheduled. Such a manual recording would be required whenever a conflict existed with a recording scheduled from the composite sourced box.

So such a setup is possible but a hassle. A better, simpler solution would be to use an HDTiVo with an 'M' CableCARD, currently available for as low as $200.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

ghuido said:


> Has anyone had the All Digital Transition done in there area? If so how where they affected.
> 
> The reason I ask is that I called comcast in my area and they said the transition was complete. Don't know if I should trust the call center people. I still get the analog channels. I thought the whole point is that those channels would no longer be there.


Here all channels are available in the digital format but Extended Basic is still available as analog. In a few months only Limited Basic channels below ch. 29 will remain available as analog.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Thanks. So in a couple of months I can expect most extended Analog Channels (FX,USA,TLC,BRAVO,MTV) to go away. Probably they will keep broadcasting NBC,CBC,ABC, and FOX on the analog channels. This sound right? 

Rather then just bite the bullet buy another TIVO HD and put another M-Card on it. Will probably keep the S2DT in single tuner plug into the Comcast Box I have.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, at least broadcast stations should be analog. You will still have Dual tuner for those if you keep a standard cable box on a Series 2 DT


----------



## silivalleyguy (May 15, 2009)

ghuido said:


> Has anyone had the All Digital Transition done in there area? If so how where they affected.
> 
> The reason I ask is that I called comcast in my area and they said the transition was complete. Don't know if I should trust the call center people. I still get the analog channels. I thought the whole point is that those channels would no longer be there.


Yes. I have 2 weeks experience with it in Los Altos, CA and have effectively had no service in that period. Bottom line, the TiVo Series 2 cannot switch the DCH70 with the IR blaster, and the DCH has no serial connection. I have made 8-10 calls to both Comcast and TiVo customer service with no progress, multiple different suggestions and recommendations, and even a truck roll by Comcast (who sent a technician who had no idea what to do). I am now resigned to the idea that I will have to get a DVR from Comcast and sell or mothball the TiVo.

Most recently, Comcast allowed me to exchange the DCH70 for an older Comcast box (a black 2000 I believe), with serial, but the Tivo cannot change channels on that one either.

The symptom in both cases is that the Tivo sends a signal, the Comcast box appears to change channels and displays the right channel number, but the video signal is an entirely different channel, or flickers and doesn't display video and only outputs audio. I have all new cables connecting the boxes and all connections are tight. I can only believe that something about the two way communication is screwing things up.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

silivalleyguy said:


> Yes. I have 2 weeks experience with it in Los Altos, CA and have effectively had no service in that period. Bottom line, the TiVo Series 2 cannot switch the DCH70 with the IR blaster, and the DCH has no serial connection. I have made 8-10 calls to both Comcast and TiVo customer service with no progress, multiple different suggestions and recommendations, and even a truck roll by Comcast (who sent a technician who had no idea what to do). I am now resigned to the idea that I will have to get a DVR from Comcast and sell or mothball the TiVo.
> 
> Most recently, Comcast allowed me to exchange the DCH70 for an older Comcast box (a black 2000 I believe), with serial, but the Tivo cannot change channels on that one either.
> 
> The symptom in both cases is that the Tivo sends a signal, the Comcast box appears to change channels and displays the right channel number, but the video signal is an entirely different channel, or flickers and doesn't display video and only outputs audio. I have all new cables connecting the boxes and all connections are tight. I can only believe that something about the two way communication is screwing things up.


the tivo just mimics the remote. If you are getting an entirely different channel or it flickers or you only get audio then sounds like the cableboxes are bad.

alternately the tivo is not sending the right codes to the cable box to change the channels.

when you type 10 (or any channel you know that works) on the tivo remote does the lcd on the front of the cable box say "10" and stay that way.? if so then sounds like the cable box is bad or not connected to the tivo correctly- check the wires from the cable boxes output and make sure they go to the tivo input.

if you type 10 on the tivo and the cable box displays 10 but then reverts back to some other number then likely you have to set the tivo to send an "enter" after the "1" and "0" that it sends.

If the box never says 10- then likely the tivo is sending the wrong codes and you need to adjust the codes that tivo is sending to the box.

tivo support should be able to walk you through all that and figure out exactly what is going on. call them again.


----------



## gtaylor (Jan 8, 2002)

If it's like my Comcast Motorola box, you have to tell the Tivo to send 3 digits, but no 'Enter'.

gary


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Is there any rhyme or reason as to which Comcast markets are going 100% digital and which are keeping analog Limited Basic?

I have both a single- and dual-tuner S2. Can I assume it would work fine to attach the DT directly to the coax and tune the analog broadcast channels, since that's where pretty much all of my SP conflicts are, and attach the ST to the output of a cable box to record the digital cable channels (TNT, FX, TBS, USA, etc)?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

search a little but i dont think any markets currently are 100&#37; digital. I think all are keeping the re-broadcast locals in analog. There's current regulations from the fcc that favor them to keep it that way ( i think) for 3 years from the NTSC shut down.


----------



## rdlm (Apr 7, 2003)

silivalleyguy said:


> Yes. I have 2 weeks experience with it in Los Altos, CA and have effectively had no service in that period. Bottom line, the TiVo Series 2 cannot switch the DCH70 with the IR blaster, and the DCH has no serial connection....
> 
> The symptom in both cases is that the Tivo sends a signal, the Comcast box appears to change channels and displays the right channel number, but the video signal is an entirely different channel, or flickers and doesn't display video and only outputs audio. I have all new cables connecting the boxes and all connections are tight. I can only believe that something about the two way communication is screwing things up.


I live in Los Altos, CA as well. In my case, I have two DC50X "digital adapter" boxes, and one M-card for my S3. All are working fine.

HOWEVER: When I first started using Digital a few months ago (the M-Card in the new S3), I had issues with the channel numbers all being scrambled (showing the wrong channels, or showing nothing, etc). Tech support escalated me to a higher tier, and they discovered that Los Altos (or at least my end of Los Altos -- the south end) actually has two separate "head end systems" (their term, not mine). Evidently my card had been configured for the wrong head end, which had a different channel configuration over the cable. Once they realized this, they had me up and running in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## rdlm (Apr 7, 2003)

silivalleyguy said:


> The symptom in both cases is that the Tivo sends a signal, the Comcast box appears to change channels and displays the right channel number, but the video signal is an entirely different channel, or flickers and doesn't display video and only outputs audio. I have all new cables connecting the boxes and all connections are tight. I can only believe that something about the two way communication is screwing things up.


One more easy debug step. What happens if you connect the cable box directly between the wall and the TV, with no Tivo in the loop, and then use the Cable box's own remote. If that works, then it's a Tivo IR thing. If that doesn't work, then the Tivo has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

Can someone please help me out? I am so confused, and since Comcast just killed all my channels 35+ this morning, I think I need to figure this out ASAP. Please bear with me and be gentle, as I am not tech-savvy *at all*. FWIW, my Tivo is an HDTivo with dual tuner capabilities (I THINK it's a Series 2, but I'm not 100&#37; positive).

We have standard cable and ordered our boxes for the all-digital transfer a couple months ago. When my husband tried to connect them to our HDTV, he said there was no HDMI input, only the tri-color inputs, so he says we are not able to use the HD feature of our HDTV/HDTivo with these new Comcast boxes. Is that true? I thought cable providers were required by law to provide free local HD programming (i.e. ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX). I am really not interested in getting any other channels in HD except my local ones (for my Survivor-viewing pleasure). Aside from adding the "HD package" to my already expensive Comcast bill, is there anything I can do? I don't want to lose the HD capabilities of either my Tivo or my TV.

Also, my husband was reading through this thread, and he translated to me that once we switch to the new Comcast boxes, basically I will lose my Tivo dual tuner capabilities unless I hack some sort of really complicated solution using two set-top boxes (whatever those are, and I don't even know where to find them). Is he understanding y'all correctly? That just seems outrageous to me.

Finally, my last question: my HDTivo is supposed to only work with cable, not satellite. If I am irritated enough with Comcast, can I switch to DirecTV or Dish Network and still have my HDTivo work properly? My husband says we might be able to rig a solution by purchasing an IR blaster or something like that. Is that correct?

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions! Sorry my questions are so untechnical; I tried to read through this thread, and my head hurt about 1/4 of the way through.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Chippy said:


> Can someone please help me out? I am so confused, and since Comcast just killed all my channels 35+ this morning, I think I need to figure this out ASAP. Please bear with me and be gentle, as I am not tech-savvy *at all*. FWIW, my Tivo is an HDTivo with dual tuner capabilities (I THINK it's a Series 2, but I'm not 100% positive).


Yes, you are confused. It is Either an HD TiVo or a Series 2. It cannot be both. Please go to the system information screen in settings and write down the whole software version number and post it here. That will tell your readers what you really have.



> We have standard cable and ordered our boxes for the all-digital transfer a couple months ago. When my husband tried to connect them to our HDTV, he said there was no HDMI input, only the tri-color inputs, so he says we are not able to use the HD feature of our HDTV/HDTivo with these new Comcast boxes. Is that true?


What is the make and model number of these boxes? The boxes for allowing older TVs to see channels moved from analog to digital are meant for standard definition TV sets. So they do not have HDMI outputs. An HD TV won't need one of these boxes because it can already receive digital signals (well most can, give us make and model of the TV if you want to know about yours).



> I thought cable providers were required by law to provide free local HD programming (i.e. ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX). I am really not interested in getting any other channels in HD except my local ones (for my Survivor-viewing pleasure).


If your TV can tune clear QAM (digital) signals it gets these. Yes, they cable company is supposed to provide them as you expect.



> Aside from adding the "HD package" to my already expensive Comcast bill, is there anything I can do? I don't want to lose the HD capabilities of either my Tivo or my TV.


Your DVR, if it is an HD unit, is a different story. It needs cable cards to receiver those stations, however that may be changing for Comcast customers in the next year.



> Also, my husband was reading through this thread, and he translated to me that once we switch to the new Comcast boxes, basically I will lose my Tivo dual tuner capabilities unless I hack some sort of really complicated solution using two set-top boxes (whatever those are, and I don't even know where to find them). Is he understanding y'all correctly? That just seems outrageous to me.


This only applied to series 2 dual tuner TiVo DVRs that cannot do HD. Also, they don't necessarily loose all channel, only the ones moved to digital, the ones remaining on analog, including locals, will still be dual tunable. Again, this situation does not apply to HD TiVo DVRs.



> Finally, my last question: my HDTivo is supposed to only work with cable, not satellite. If I am irritated enough with Comcast, can I switch to DirecTV or Dish Network and still have my HDTivo work properly? My husband says we might be able to rig a solution by purchasing an IR blaster or something like that. Is that correct?


The HD box is cable only. The series 2 will support satellite, but does not do HD.

Everything hinges on knowing what you have. You are confused by applying answers to two very different kinds of TiVo DVRs as if they were the same unit. It is sort of like assuming that both your washer and dryer are subject to not working when the water is turned off. Obviously that isn't true, and the problems you are worried about don't apply equally to both models of TiVo DVR either.


----------



## eddielives (Nov 29, 2007)

gtaylor said:


> If it's like my Comcast Motorola box, you have to tell the Tivo to send 3 digits, but no 'Enter'.
> 
> gary


Or, you could go into the set up menu on the Motorola box and choose "auto tune". That would avoid having to enter 3 digits. Could also be the placement of the IR blaster. Just a thought.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions, CuriousMark.



CuriousMark said:


> Yes, you are confused. It is Either an HD TiVo or a Series 2. It cannot be both. Please go to the system information screen in settings and write down the whole software version number and post it here. That will tell your readers what you really have.


 OK, the software version is 11.0c-01-2-652. According to the "Platform" information on that screen, it is a Series 3. Sorry for the confusion! I know for sure that it can record in HD, as well as two channels at the same time.



> What is the make and model number of these boxes? The boxes for allowing older TVs to see channels moved from analog to digital are meant for standard definition TV sets. So they do not have HDMI outputs. An HD TV won't need one of these boxes because it can already receive digital signals (well most can, give us make and model of the TV if you want to know about yours).


 The model numbers of the boxes Comcast gave us are:

Digital Transport Adapter: Model DC50X
Standard-Definition All-Digital Cable Receiver: Model DCH70

My TV is a Panasonic Model No. TH-42PX600U.

Hopefully that clears up everything you need to know to answer my questions. Thanks again!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Digital Transport Adapter: Model DC50X
Standard-Definition All-Digital Cable Receiver: Model DCH70


The term "digital adapter" is something cable companies use to refer to a cheap cable box meant to keep older TVs running when a cable system goes all digital. It'll get the digital channels and put them out in a format an older TV can use.

The "Standard Definition" box should be just that. Notice...not "High Definition" but "Standard". This also sounds like a box meant to give digital CHANNELS (but not their high def picture) to an older TV.

If this is right, neither is meant to feed a high def picture to a high def TV. I'm also surprised they gave you two different kinds. Maybe they're just using whatever junk they have to try and keep people happy.

By the way, these boxes will NOT work with a Series 3.

The Series 3 has to tune digital channels on its own (can't control a cable box), and without cable cards all it'll get is whatever isn't scrambled. 

Since those channels will likely be numbered differently, not being remapped, I don't believe it'll get any guide data that'll be helpful.

To get a decent range of cable channels and true TiVo service features, you'll have to get cable cards for your Series 3. Those will allow it to both act as its own cable box, and descramble the scrambled channels.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

gastrof said:


> If this is right, neither is meant to feed a high def picture to a high def TV. I'm also surprised they gave you two different kinds. Maybe they're just using whatever junk they have to try and keep people happy.
> 
> By the way, these boxes will NOT work with a Series 3.


 Does this mean I need to ask Comcast for different boxes? Do I tell them that I need an HD all-digital cable receiver? Or do I not need any boxes at all???



> To get a decent range of cable channels and true TiVo service features, you'll have to get cable cards for your Series 3. Those will allow it to both act as its own cable box, and descramble the scrambled channels.


 Where do I get "cable cards?" Does Comcast supply them? Or do I purchase them from Tivo, or someplace like Radio Shack? Also, does this mean I need to subscribe to the "HD package" from Comcast (I hope not)?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Chippy said:


> Does this mean I need to ask Comcast for different boxes? Do I tell them that I need an HD all-digital cable receiver? Or do I not need any boxes at all???
> 
> Where do I get "cable cards?" Does Comcast supply them? Or do I purchase them from Tivo, or someplace like Radio Shack? Also, does this mean I need to subscribe to the "HD package" from Comcast (I hope not)?


With cable cards you don't need a "box' from Comcast.

http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Faq/FaqCategory.ashx?CatId=461

Find out if your area requires the cable card install to be done by a technician or if you can go to your local Comcast service center and pick some up.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> With cable cards you don't need a "box' from Comcast.
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Faq/FaqCategory.ashx?CatId=461
> 
> Find out if your area requires the cable card install to be done by a technician or if you can go to your local Comcast service center and pick some up.


 So if I'm understanding this correctly, all I have to do is order cable cards from Comcast, and everything should still work like normal with my Tivo? It'll record in HD, have dual tuner capability, show all the standard cable channels, etc?

Does the cable card go inside my Tivo, or my TV, or attach to the cable coming out of my wall? I am trying to get a picture of how this works.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

In a Series 3 the cable cards go in the back of the TiVo and the cable goes into "cable".










http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/136


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2002)

Got it. Thanks so much to all of you who replied! I'm going to call Comcast on Monday and schedule an appointment to get my cable card installed. Wow, I didn't know it would be this easy; I thought I was going to have to set up some really complicated situation.

Thanks again!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Chippy said:


> Got it. Thanks so much to all of you who replied! I'm going to call Comcast on Monday and schedule an appointment to get my cable card installed. Wow, I didn't know it would be this easy; I thought I was going to have to set up some really complicated situation.
> 
> Thanks again!


You may want to see if you can pick them up yourself. If they send someone out, they'll charge you. If you do have to, or choose to, have someone come out, request that they bring plenty of cards. A Series 3 needs two and sometimes a card just won't work and they'll have to try another... and another... and another.


----------



## kdeanda (Dec 15, 2000)

(snip)


fallingwater said:


> Here's a relatively cheap modulator currently available on eBay with a stereo line ouput:


Actually, what S2DT users will need with a DTA is a *DE*modulator. This confusion is easy to do and buyers should be careful to read the product details as modulators are fairly common and cheap, being needed for connecting DVD players & game systems to older TVs with only an RF input, it's the other way round that's more difficult to find. Especially with stereo output being very rare, as most stand-alone demodulators only output mono audio even when they have dual red/white connectors (read any specifications very carefully, sometimes it's a subtle mention like "dual mono".) They seem to be aimed primarily towards use with security camera systems, so I guess audio quality isn't priority - tho their power requirements are usually very low. SVideo outputs for these devices seem to be non-existent AFAIKT (though likely damage to picture quality has already been done by the DTAs modulation, so I'm skeptical using it would be helpful in this circumstance.)

That Starsight box mentioned appears to be the next best cheap option, aside from an existing free VCR... but there's some catches with using a VCR:

Probable reset after power fail (most units default to off after a power interruption & reset the currently tuned channel - this would result in missed recordings if left unattended)
Size (unless you already need a VCR in your arrangement)
Power requirements (maybe; my retired 1998 industrial model was rated 30W max, it's probably less without the tape transport running - likely close the the Starsight quoted 25W)

Ebay also seems to currently also be awash in cheap industrial demodulators, presumably as cable plants scrap their surplus when they transition. Though care should be taken in reading the specs - many only have IF outputs for AV, a Tivo will need one that has baseband video & line audio. Even so you'd probably need a few adapters: usually video taps are BNC and audio is XLR or a proprietary connector. I picked up a Tektronix DS1001A for educational purposes as it was dirt cheap and it works fine for this application. Though obscenely overkill (and a bit more power at 35W), but is always on (no power switch), smaller than the VCR and will always resume its configured setup after a power interruption. Looks kinda pretty in the rack too.  Not really recommended for other than the super-geeks out there as configuration is designed for cable engineers.


----------

